# Please recomend a LCD TV



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2008)

My dad is now thinking of purchasing a LCD TV, I am not exactly sure about the budget, but its less than 35K. He wants a 32" TV to replace our 25" Samsung CRT TV. We currently have a Digital Settop box from Hathway and we are more than happy with the picture quality(MPEG2).

Few questions, 
Will 32" be enough to replace our existing 25" TV? or should I go for a bigger TV.

Will I get the same clarity/quality in the LCD TV as compared to my current TV,the signals from the STB is still converted to analog before feeding to the TV. 

HD Ready or Full HD? 
I read that is the screen size is less than 42" then we wont find any noticable difference between 720p & 1080p. As per my budget we wont be going higher than 32".

Which brand to go for?
Sony, Samsung or LG? any other brands? 

Finally .. do these TV's have DVI Inputs in addition to Composite A/V Component and HDMI?

I will also be investing on a Media center CPU so that I can record TV shows, watch HD videos (sushhhh rips ) and maybe buy a Bluray driver as the prices are comming down and we do get Bluray Discs in the market here in india.

EDIT: Why is there a lot of price difference between HD Ready and Full HD Ldc's of the same size?


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 23, 2008)

1. check samsung series 5 nice models they have and vfm too

2. depends on ur budget u can get a Full HD on 32" too..so check it out.

3. LG got some diwali offer where u get.. dvd player+hdmi+50 movies... check them if u want...

4. Yeas..they do have most connections possible.. but its preferable that u buy one with atleast 2 HDMI connections..good..for a dvd player and a ps3..both at the same time...

5. buy the ps3 as the blu-ray man..and get a blu-ray remote... it will be more than enuff and cost effective.. plus welcome to next gen gaming.   .... dunno if there are cheap bluray players...

6. yes in india..especially in blore...there are blu-rays

7. the difference in panel res ofcourse is the reason... if u can..buy only a Full HD....if u can afford...


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 23, 2008)

* 32" will be enough...

* clarity/quality depends on the signal strength...

* dont go for Full HD (1080p) in the 32" range as it wont be much diff from HD Ready (720p)

* Sony Bravia is popular.. you can also try Samsung and LG

* yeah you will have all kinds of DVI inputs.. HDMI will be there from low range models itself

* going for a standalone bluray player would be costly.. a PS3 would be better

* as for the price difference its obvious, cos of the resolution


you can look at Sony Bravia KLV-32T400A (32" T-Series) MRP is INR 39,900/- but you will get it around 35k from big retailers... (*www.sony.co.in/productcategory/tvp-lcd-tv)

we have a Sony Bravia KLV-32V400A (32" V-Series) that we got for 43k just a week ago.. picture is very bright and crisp.. yet to try any external inputs 

_


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update guys.  Most of my doubts are cleared, except selecting a brand and size which would suite my budget. 

PS3 is out of question cause im not a gamer and cant use it just as a stand alone player. I require a HTPC which can record TV telecast. but that comes later after we buy the TV . 

Its time for me and my dad to visit some showrooms , Please recomend some more models


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 23, 2008)

i think.. recently I have seen an offer that give u r old CRT and in replace get a LCD TV for 39k...for 42"...sounds gr8


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 23, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> i think.. recently I have seen an offer that give u r old CRT and in replace get a LCD TV for 39k...for 42"...sounds gr8


what company.
My dad is also looking for TV replacement this diwali.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ My dad wants to buy one more CRT.   
I just cant make him understand the benefits of LCD. And perhaps for him HD, Widescreen.. dont make a difference. 

@OP IMO go for Samsung. Dunno why but I find them pretty good and stylish.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ Yes Samsung is one of my choice.. the other one is Sony.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2008)

Wait i wanna clarify one thing, what is the resolution of BLU RAY movies?


----------



## pushkar (Oct 24, 2008)

If you buy original BluRay discs, they will have resolution of 1920x1080 (known as 1080p). There is also 720p (1280x720).


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2008)

Charan said:


> Will 32" be enough to replace our existing 25" TV? or should I go for a bigger TV.


Depends upon ur viewing distance....do 1 thing go 2 the sony's offcial website & select the area u have in ur home for viewing..then automatically they will show u the TV dat fits in ur selection criteria...



Charan said:


> Will I get the same clarity/quality in the LCD TV as compared to my current TV,the signals from the STB is still converted to analog before feeding to the TV.


LCD TV  >>>>>>>> CRT TV



Charan said:


> HD Ready or Full HD?


Full HD anyday....



Charan said:


> As per my budget we wont be going higher than 32".


Then buy it....



Charan said:


> Which brand to go for?
> Sony, Samsung or LG? any other brands?


Budget Wise:
1.Samsung
2.LG
3.Sony
Quality Wise:
1.Sony
2.Samsung
3.LG



Charan said:


> Finally .. do these TV's have DVI Inputs in addition to Composite A/V Component and HDMI?


Yes.



Charan said:


> EDIT: Why is there a lot of price difference between HD Ready and Full HD Ldc's of the same size?


 
1080 - 720 = 360 

Ya..so much of difference in terms of both picture quality,etc etc...


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^^
nice points... but in the sony website they will recommend 40" as the minimum for the living room  but 32" is well enough 

and he has a budget around 35k so full hd is a tight call

_


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^^
> nice points... but in the sony website they will recommend 40" as the minimum for the living room  but 32" is well enough
> 
> and he has a budget around 35k so full hd is a tight call


 
 Frankly speaking..i never saw a LCD or Plama display demo....i've only seen 
HDTV from Samsung in 2006 dat also in XBOX 360 promos in a shop..& was very much impressed by its picture quality.....the price was 40k for dat TV...
but damm sure dat quality cant b compared with 1080p Full HD...
wating 2 see the xact picture someday...

Ya...35k for a Full HD is very tight call...


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 25, 2008)

Get a Samsung 32" HD ready Model, it costs around 40-5k so little over your budget


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for you replies. I will check out some models (TV Models  ) and let you know.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2008)

BTW What abt Plasma TV's? LG has some low priced Plasma TV , 32" going for 30K + some goodies


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 26, 2008)

plasma is old tech... search for 'plasma vs LCD' you will get a LOT of comparisons... read the recent ones  you will get a good idea

generally people going for extreme sizes (like 70" 80" etc) go for plasmas as they cost significantly less than the LCD counterparts of the same size

_


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 27, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> i think.. recently I have seen an offer that give u r old CRT and in replace get a LCD TV for 39k...for 42"...sounds gr8


I think SAMSUNG...


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 27, 2008)

Charan said:
			
		

> BTW What abt Plasma TV's? LG has some low priced Plasma TV , 32" going for 30K + some goodies


Though thats a pretty good offer, I'd stay away from cheap Plasmas. Cheap LCDs and Cheap Plasmas have different stories..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok points abt Plasma TV noted


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 27, 2008)

Plasmas r not that good as LCD's..their size is 3in while LCD's 2in


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 28, 2008)

Plasma exceeds LCD in more ways than LCD does to PLASMA

But for home usuage, go for LCD


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

update: Me and my father visited "Home Town" in marathalli, we were totally blown away by KLV-32V400A, the picture quality and clarity was excellent and top notch in HD ready models, samsung was next. the guy quoted 45K for the model  . we havent purchased it yet .


----------



## dpuk (Nov 12, 2008)

hey dude! I've been researching on LCD tv's since a very long time....
If you just need to replace your old CRT TV to watch your cable/DTH in the best quality then don't go for an LCD tv.....coz the resolution is so high that the image appears very very distorted, noisy and low quality....the first thing that your father would say after you plug in the the cable is "Waste of money son".
get a 35" CRT TV instead...it would cost you around 15-17k and you'll reap all the benefits of your usage, i.e., watching DTH/cable, watching movies via a dvd player with component signals(almost all dvd players and tvs have it) and the pc connection via S-Video......


LCDs are better than CRT tv's anyday....but given the input source....I assume that you're a downloader and have downloaded HD movies from internet.....and I also assume that there would be maximum 20-25 movies that you have in HD.....
and as you said you won't be going for a high def gaming console...LCD isn't for you bro....

the only benefit you get from LCD is widescreen and HIGH DEF....your DTH isn't broadcasted in widescreen(though some channels are) and definitely they don't have the HD resolutions.....

so my friend, don't kill your living room ambience.....get a big 35" CRT TV...


about the brands --
performance wise:
Sony(high end)
Samsung(in mid end, samsung and sony are equal)
LG

price wise :
LG
Samsung
Sony

so, as you can see SAMSUNG is the  winner here....

the prices shown on the websites are way too high...if you want the maximum discount that the shop can offer then log on to COMPAREINDIA(dot)com
they don't sell the TVs but they tell you where to get it for the cheapest price...

and about the performance of SONY BRAVIA that you saw in the showroom recently...well boy, that was BLU RAY quality ...the world's best thing in video....that ends there! don't expect such miracles and breath taking scenes from the MKV files  you have...and definitely forget the normal DVDs and DTH for that matter....

I have an xbox 360....that's why I am planning to go for an LCD tv in sometime if the budget allows me...the TV that i've finalised is samsung LN32A450...its a 32 incher from, the 4 series...bert value for money....

and about the difference between hd ready(720p) and full hd(1080p)....
the difference is so huge between the standard definition(480i) and the HD(720p) that almost 90% of the people are satisfied with HD READY only......and if you want to reap the benefits of  1080p...then you would have to buy an lcd tv of  of above 50 inches....coz only then the potential of 1080p starts to unfold....

In my opinion....buy an LCD tv only and only and ****ing only if you plan to buy a HIGH DEF gaming console or a blu ray player and buy those original titles every month for rs. 2000-3000 each.... ..

if you want a complete solution of your state right now...then all I can suggest is that

buy a 35" CRT for 17000
buy a 22" LCD monitor samsung for your HTPC for 13000
and but a samsung 5.1 home theater for 10000

so here you are, the king of home theater for rs. 40000!

if still have any doubts then there's a famous saying in the USA.....SHOOT YOUR TV


-Deepak


----------



## VexByte (Nov 27, 2008)

_Very nice & exhaustive advise._

I'm having BIG TV at my home. I was planning to replace my 21" Sony CRT with a Bravia LCD. I don't watch any DVDs in my TV other than the DTH service. 

*So it better that I stick to CRT for the time being ?*


----------



## dpuk (Nov 28, 2008)

yas bro...yes....
stick to CRT,,,LCD are for those who have the original DVD's in full resolution and hi def media....but you don't have any of this...you just want to watch DTH on it...

buy a 35" CRT or if it's not available then but a 29" CRT.....believe me, DTH looks awesome on CRT tv and you'll love it....


----------

